# UML Klassendiagramm Flugreservierung



## bert10 (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

es geht in meinem Thema um ein Klassendiagramm für eine Flugreservierung dabei müssen Assoziationen, Multiplizitäten, Rollen und noch ein paar andere Sachen in das vorhandene Diagramm eingefügt werden. Ich habe schon ein paar Sachen davon gemacht, bin mir aber nicht zu 100 % sicher, ob das alles richtig ist. Vielleicht kann mir der ein oder andere weiterhelfen. 
Anbei die Aufgabe(n) 


Und hier das was ich schon gemacht habe. 


Ich wäre für jede Anregung dankbar.


----------

